# [AfterEffects] weißes Licht,alpha, wird grau



## izanagi (6. September 2010)

Hallö,

ich hab gerenderte StraightAlpha TIFFs mit einem Weißen Lichschein,
das ich ihn AE imprtiert habe. maske nicht auf Direkt sondern, Schwarz gestellt.
In der Vorschau alles SUper... beim export ins PNG ist der Lichstrahl dann Grau statt Weiß 


Vielleicht hat hier jemand die Erfahrung.

gruss marco


----------



## izanagi (6. September 2010)

Ok ich habs gefunden,... unter "komposition" Hintergrundfarbe auf weiß stellen. O,o
Ich hab das gefühl das dies nicht wirklich die klassische Lösung sein soll...


EDIT: naja jetzt hab ich nen Weißen Glow,... das is auch nicht so toll -.-


----------



## izanagi (9. September 2010)

Weiss denn ein Fachmann wie man in AE richtig Alpha rendert ?
Wenn ich in Premiere eine SWF mache, habe ich den korrekten Alphaverlauf.
Aber PNGs oder TIFFs aus AE leider nicht.

Mir kommt es vor als würde 8bit statt 24bit PNGs erstellen


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. September 2010)

Also in After Effects kannst du in den Einstellungen des Output Moduls nicht nur das Format (PNG, TIFF,  Photoshop, usw.) und die Farbtiefe einstellen, sondern auch welche Kanäle du exportieren willst und wie Alpha-Informationen (abhängig von den Möglichkeiten des gewählten Formates) gespeichert werden sollen. Wenn du durchgängig mit Straight Alpha arbeiten möchtest, dann darf natürlich im Output Modul nicht Premultiplied Alpha gewählt sein.

Beliebter Fehler ist z.B. bei einer PNG Sequenz nur die Kanäle RGB mit premultiplied Alpha zu exportieren.

Tipp:
Nur bei Premultiplied Alpha spielt die Hintergrundfarbe der Komposition eine Rolle.
Achte unbedingt auf "Settings mismatch" Hinweise links unten im o.g. Einstellungs-Dialog. Diese sind ernst zu nehmen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## izanagi (9. September 2010)

Ahhh da komm ich gerad paar sekunden zu spät Martin ^^  ich hab das eben gerad erst entdeckt
die Renderliste.  Ich hab bisher alles über den direktexporter gemacht.
JEtzt klappt das auch alles mit den Alphas.

Danke auf jedenfall.


----------

